# Is my workout to high volume?



## langy96 (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay s i have been lifting for like just under a year, and recently just finished bulking using a PPL routine which was decent. I was just gunna ask you guys if my now workouts are a bit to much..

Monday, Chest/Tri/Shoulders:

Bench-Drop set, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6, 1x4.

Military Press- 4x10

Incline Bench- Same as bench

Shrugs 4x10

Lat Raises 4x10

Close grip pullup 4x10

Pec dec/flies 4x10

Tricep Pushdown 4x10

bench dips 4x10

Incline Skullcrushers 4x10

Tuesday, Bicep/Back

Bench Rows 4x10

Lat Pulls 4x10

Back Flies 4x10

Pulley Rows 4x10

Machine Rows 4x10

Cable Curls 4x10

Forearm cable 4x10

Spider Curls 4x10

Incline Curls 4x10

Wednesday, Legs.

Lunges 4x10

Free Squats 4x10

Leg Press 4x10

Leg Push 4x10

hamstring Curl 4x10

Calf Raise 4x10

(Repeat for next 3 days)

Cant squat with weight or deadlift at the moment because nurturing a lower back injury.

So yeah basically i am looking for a new program similar to this if anyone knows any? ALso was just wondering what ya'll think of this, Cheers.


----------



## Joshuaa1994 (Apr 14, 2013)

If your not fairly enhanced, it is probably is too much volume. You'll get guys sprouting the whole 'you only need one set to grow' blah blah blah.

Yes, you will make gains on this program. Will they be optimal? Who knows. If you enjoy it and you can recover, thats the most important thing.


----------



## langy96 (Mar 10, 2014)

Joshuaa1994 said:


> If your not fairly enhanced, it is probably is too much volume. You'll get guys sprouting the whole 'you only need one set to grow' blah blah blah.
> 
> Yes, you will make gains on this program. Will they be optimal? Who knows. If you enjoy it and you can recover, thats the most important thing.


Thanks Dude, yeah i recover quite easily from this and deffo enjoy it. Gunna switch it up for the next 6-8 weeks and try one of Arnies Routines, always good to trick the muscles!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

doesnt look very balance. 10 exercises in push day, only 6 on leg day?

and (imo), far too much volume on the push and pull days.

your leg day looks ok tho, but im not sure what a leg push is? id swap that for a stiff leg deadlift personally and do a few more sets of calves

also, why do you have close grip pull ups in your push day?


----------



## langy96 (Mar 10, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> doesnt look very balance. 10 exercises in push day, only 6 on leg day?
> 
> and (imo), far too much volume on the push and pull days.
> 
> ...


Any ideas what things i can take out of Push/Pull days then?

And it should say 'Pulley' instead of pullup.. my bad.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

langy96 said:


> Any ideas what things i can take out of Push/Pull days then?
> 
> And it should say 'Pulley' instead of pullup.. my bad.


personally, id drop shrugs, flies and only do a couple of tricep exercises (instead of the 4 you have)

i dont think you need 3 rowing exercises (bench, machine and pulley) - try only one or 2. and drop a couple of your bicep exercises. dumbell curls and hammer/reverse curls should be enough for bi's and forearms after doing a load of back exercsies.

how long does it take you to do a push session?

i train before work so i like to keep sessions sub 45 mins


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Stick with compounds and just add dips 3x8/10 on workout A

and add curls 3x8/10 on B


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

No way you can recover from that even if you think you can,that volume would require at least one recovery day after each session.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Id do it monday tuesday off wednesday thursday off friday weeked off repeat to be sure of enough rest


----------



## langy96 (Mar 10, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Id do it monday tuesday off wednesday thursday off friday weeked off repeat to be sure of enough rest


Okay, so I'm cutting right now, so dya think it would be more beneficial to separate body parts and workout 5 days a week instead with not high volume?


----------



## langy96 (Mar 10, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> personally, id drop shrugs, flies and only do a couple of tricep exercises (instead of the 4 you have)
> 
> i dont think you need 3 rowing exercises (bench, machine and pulley) - try only one or 2. and drop a couple of your bicep exercises. dumbell curls and hammer/reverse curls should be enough for bi's and forearms after doing a load of back exercsies.
> 
> ...


Okay sounds good, well I superset the smaller muscle group exercises so I can fit that whole workout into around an hour usually.


----------

